# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride Oc Ca Aug 14th - 1 Year Anniversary Ride -



## Eric (Jul 18, 2016)

*


 

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA AUG 14th - 1 Year Anniversary Ride -*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.

When: Sunday AUG 14th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.

Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.

Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.

Theme: As we did in our very first ride - Ride your Tire Company Bikes - Bring your BFG, Firestone, Goodyear, Western Etc...

*


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 18, 2016)

Im there!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Im there! View attachment 341363



Me too! Maybe we'll be Colson Bros


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 18, 2016)

Is my Packard a tire store bike?
probably not.
Western Flyer from Western Auto:


 
...click pic to Enlarge...


----------



## Eric (Jul 22, 2016)

I would say Western Auto counts.


----------



## tikicruiser (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't have a tire store bike so I'll be passing on this ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> I don't have a tire store bike so I'll be passing on this ride.



You can ride anything OLD; but i won't let you pass me....come on!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 24, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> I don't have a tire store bike so I'll be passing on this ride.




Stick a Goodrich badge on the Lean Green Mystery Machine and roll that


----------



## mikesbikes (Jul 26, 2016)

Eric said:


> *View attachment 341297
> 
> Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA AUG 14th - 1 Year Anniversary Ride -*
> 
> ...


----------



## mikesbikes (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm ready!


----------



## Eric (Jul 29, 2016)

Tire store bike not required...  just encouraged.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2016)

Eric said:


> I would say Western Auto counts.



My wife and I will both be on our Western Flyers


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hoping to get this ready for Sunday.


----------



## Eric (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice, but that may be a bit small for you Mike.


----------



## Eric (Aug 10, 2016)

Here are three bfg's from one year ago.


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 12, 2016)

Bump this for Sunday's Ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2016)

Almost ready. Hubs, BB and headset serviced. New tires installed, still have to find some grips. No time to detail, so just wiped down for now. Just need to install chain and guard. See you tomorrow...


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 14, 2016)

On the road again like Willie Nelson


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 14, 2016)

Eric said:


> Here are three bfg's from one year ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 348539



How does the box not pull that bike over???  That's HUGE


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 14, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Almost ready. Hubs, BB and headset serviced. New tires installed, still have to find some grips. No time to detail, so just wiped down for now. Just need to install chain and guard. See you tomorrow...
> View attachment 349656



Would have looked better with the "Blackwall's" you have laying on the ground.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Would have looked better with the "Blackwall's" you have laying on the ground.



I do what the lil lady wants.


----------



## inlandkid (Aug 14, 2016)

When is the next meet/ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2016)

inlandkid said:


> When is the next meet/ride




It will be Sunday, September 11 Eric will put up a post at some point before that.
A few pics  thanks again


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 14, 2016)

took the Rocket on a flight through Orange today. thanks to E & S for the last year of great rides, looking forward to many more


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## the2finger (Aug 14, 2016)

Great ride with great people, as usual


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2016)

Fun ride in the OC guys


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 15, 2016)

Great ride!! Cant wait to do it again! Thank you!


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks everybody for making it out to the Circle City Ride.  It was our 1 year anniversary of doing this ride and it gets bigger each time.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2016)

Old town Orange sure is a nice scenic place to ride.
Thanks for hosting these rides Eric. It's hard to believe that it's already been a year since the inaugural ride.
Like they say, "time flys when your having fun."
I was feeling a bit guilty for riding a Dayton on a tire shop theme ride, but then I got to thinking, hey! What about those old Dayton tire shops I remember seeing around.
I know it was a stretch, but it put my conscience at ease.
Fun ride to day!


----------

